
Scratch and Google Introduce Scratch Blocks - rey12rey
https://developers.googleblog.com/2016/05/scratch-and-google-introduce-scratch-blocks.html
======
brudgers
MIT Media Lab announcement:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11715270](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11715270)

